# Usher - Parrinder Ellis Photoshoot (x4)



## AMUN (29 März 2007)

http://img17.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=83359_003_122_594lo.jpg[URL=http://www.imagebam.com/image/40f201168017994]

 

 

 

 [/URL]http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/3805561/Usher_ParrinderEllis_04_www.hqparadise.hu.jpg.html 

​


----------



## babygirl86 (5 Jan. 2008)

usher ist super sexy aber justin sieht 1000 mal besser aus hihi


----------



## supersarah089 (16 Feb. 2013)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## celebfan84 (18 Feb. 2013)

Danke für die Fotos von Usher.


----------



## tinymama21 (25 Feb. 2013)

Love me some Usher - so excited he will be no The Voice this season thanks for sharing


----------

